# Smll scrap end grain cutting board?



## JMott (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been admiring boards like this one for a while, but ave no idea how to put one together. Can anyone help me understand how to create one of these random scrap piece boards?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Try this video - it's a pretty good description


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

That is a lot less random then you'd think!


----------



## waly (Dec 21, 2014)

Interested in the same type of cutting board. Can anyone provide link to video or steps, thanks Dave from NC


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That is pretty darn interesting. Your giving me ideas for my scrap pile.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Why spend time copying someone's work.Theres still plenty more designs out there waiting to be discovered.Its cool looking and I'm sure you could figure it.
Being able to say this is my design is worth something.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Why spend time copying someone's work.Theres still plenty more designs out there waiting to be discovered.Its cool looking and I'm sure you could figure it.
Being able to say this is my design is worth something.


----------

